# Frog Tape and Black Pepper



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

When I use Frog Tape, when I peel some off the roll, I get the scent of freshly ground black pepper.

Not faint, either. Every time. Only when I peel it off the roll though.

It fascinates me, and I LOVE black pepper, so this doesn't bother me at all. However, ...

I have not found anyone that shares this experience with me.

It is so strong for me that I am convinced that the adhesive they use must be derived-from or includes a compound prevalent in peppercorns.

I know that Frog Tape adhesive is markedly different than blue painter's tape adhesive because Frog Tape adhesive LOVES to bind to itself, unlike painter's tape.

Has anyone else noticed the smell about Frog Tape?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Which color? They make blue, green, yellow and orange Frog Tape.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Green Frog Tape; I can't speak to the others as I've never used them.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

The yellow smells like steak seasoning…..


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The yellow smells like steak seasoning…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I don't know, LeeRoy. For me, it's a distinct smell of Thai curry paste. I mean, it's like I'm sitting in front of a plate of Gaeng Garee Gai with jasmine rice.

Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its probably just the poison from the endangered poison tree frogs they boil down to get the adhesive. Nothing to worry about. Personally i prefer the yellow tape mixed with coconut milk and a sprig of lemongrass.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

Do they boil down the whole frog or just the poison. Does frog tape work better than regular blue?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Does it make you sneeze?


----------



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

that is funny, I use mostly the scotch blue painters tape and that stuff smells like pineapple. If we get enough types of tape together we could make an entire buffet dinner


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

PETA might protest Frog tapes use


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> PETA might protest Frog tapes use
> 
> - 987Ron


They've never been successful with their boycott of Turtle Wax.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> They ve never been successful with their boycott of Turtle Wax.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Or the baby oil!

Although I'm rather fond of the Zinsser Seal Coat. Hard to find your own seals on the cheap when you live so far south of the arctic.

Personally I like it when some shop material has a good/non-offensive aroma.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I once got a job at the gorilla glue factory, but the sound those poor guys made when they went into the boiler was unbearable.

At least the frogs croak pretty quickly.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Maybe they should call it sneezing tape instead.

As for smells in the shop, I always liked the smell of lacquer.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

If anybody's interested, I have a great recipe for Duck Tape l'orange.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok devin since i had a roll i had too see for myself,and your right it does have a pepper smell.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Its probably just the poison from the endangered poison tree frogs they boil down to get the adhesive. Nothing to worry about. Personally i prefer the yellow tape mixed with coconut milk and a sprig of lemongrass.
> 
> - SMP


You're supposed to lick the frog, I hear tell. I'll stick to coffee and beer for my poisons.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

If it smells like pepper, along with other tapes having a smell, then maybe the company made it like that for the blind painter.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> ok devin since i had a roll i had too see for myself,and your right it does have a pepper smell.
> 
> - pottz


Thank goodness. Thought I was going to be the only one.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never used Frog tape. I guess I'll have to go sniff some at Lowes when I go back, tomorrow. Maybe it's one of those genetic things like the smell of pee after eating asparagus that only 50% or so of the population can smell. I'd like to be in the non-smeller group, tbh. I bought some 1X6 lumber for some totes to store stuff, and I'm not keeping that wany, gouged-up board until the prices drop. That and a bunch of drawer pulls that are the wrong size. :/


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I guess I ll have to go sniff some at Lowes when I go back, tomorrow.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


If you sniff it, you bought it. Rules are rules.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I guess I ll have to go sniff some at Lowes when I go back, tomorrow.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning
> 
> ...


I thought the rule was He who smelt it dealt it


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

since frog tape is better than blue is it residue free. I want a tape that stick to itself but is residue free when i remove. My experience with blue tape is it don't stay stuck long enough to do the job and won't stick to itself


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

You can tell it's Father's Day. All the Dad Jokes!


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i thought they were frog jokes unless the frogs are dads


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Took a sniff today. Nothing. But, full disclosure, I don't smell much these days. 3ish months post COVID and sniffer is still broke.

Might taste it tomorrow. Taste is mostly back.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Cannot recommend tasting. As-per the smell, hope it comes back and you get your sniffer again.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like someone has been glue sniffing. But as some say "Whatever Floats Your Boat"

Now on the sniffer, I have heard that some have loss a sence of smell for a while, and the sence of taste too.

CW, hope things get better.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

No glue sniffing going on here. Pottz has my back on this one … it really does smell like black pepper.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

CWW it's been over a year and my smell and taste still arent back 100%.. So it's hard for me to judge accurately the smell of stuff.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No glue sniffing going on here. Pottz has my back on this one … it really does smell like black pepper.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah it's not gonna make you sneeze but i do smell a pepper aroma,and my sense of smell is not great.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Sounds like someone has been glue sniffing. But as some say "Whatever Floats Your Boat"
> 
> Now on the sniffer, I have heard that some have loss a sence of smell for a while, and the sence of taste too.
> 
> ...


Meh, mine wasn't that bad. Had covid "hangover" for a couple weeks. That was probably worse than the actual week I was sick.

Taste/smell is pretty weird.

Taste is mostly back. I can taste, a lot is blah. Salt. I could literally eat salt by the spoonful, wouldn't bother me. Always have to ask wife if it's salty enough when I cook.

Can't smell hardly anything. Rubbed icy hot on my elbow the other night. Couldn't smell a thing.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey if it does, it does. I know that there are some folks which have a very good sniffer. The better half here is one of them.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Dang, that's crazy!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing more than chemistry happening. No one else here remember organic chemistry?

What you smell is a byproduct of Phenylalanine and/or polyphenolic based plasticizer or remnants of phenolamine curative in the adhesive. Plasticizer keeps the adhesive soft/sticky/pliable. It is easy to vaporized small amounts as you peel tape off the roll.

Phenylalanine comes from a large family of phenylpropanoid's that can be used to derive Capsaicinoids (which produce odors similar to black/red peppers). The polyphenolic chemistry produces Flavonoids such as cinnamaldehyde (cinnamon flavor), or Curcumin (Tumeric), and many other flavors.

How to do think they make imitation flavors? Similar chemistry. :-(0)

BTW - Many artificial flavors are considered poisonous in large quantities and use is tightly defined by gubermint; so please don't lick your Frog tape or french kiss your Gorilla glue bottle; even if it tastes good.

As Dupont used to advertise in 1930/40/50/60's: Better Living Through Chemistry!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> As Dupont used to advertise in 1930/40/50/60 s: Better Living Through Chemistry!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I think the inhabitants and animals of W Virginia , at least the ones that survived, would disagree with that motto…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Height-Ashbury residents?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I can just imagine Devin out at a nice restaurant, the waiter places her food down, takes out a grinder with both hands…
"Fresh ground frog tape?"


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

LoL, why yes, please!


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I must be getting the spoiled tape, smells mostly like old crap to me. LOL. Mel


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Nothing more than chemistry happening. No one else here remember organic chemistry?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I bet you're a riot at parties.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Nothing more than chemistry happening. No one else here remember organic chemistry?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> ...


I would tell a joke about the noble gases but all the good ones argon.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> I bet you re a riot at parties. - Rich


Thanks for noticing.
At my parties we serve; freshly distilled potato vodka, organically grown oranges fresh squeezed from tree, and ice produced cyrogenically onsite; everyone has tons of fun!

The best part about understanding chemistry at a party is also knowing the chemistry to avoid hangover the next day. :-(0)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sounds like a wild party,you must get real crazy ;-/


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok in the world of smells, whenever I cut white oak it always smells like pickles to me


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I have heard that about Bacote, and having milled Bacote both by machine and by hand, I have to say …

I don't get pickles. But that doesn't mean I don't absolutely love the smell of it. Sometimes when I'm cleaning the shop I'll kick up a deposit of sawdust that escaped previous cleanings and it's such a wonderful aroma.

Now I'll have to pick up some White Oak to see if it is similar.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok, in all seriousness, I went to Lowe's and bought some frog tape(green). Brought it home, opened it up, peeled back some tape and sniffed it. It smelled vaguely familiar but not like pepper at all. So I kept peeling back a little more at a time and smelling it. I couldn't put my finger on the smell at first, but to me it smells absolutely nothing like black pepper. I finally figured out what it does smell like to me though, the TSP substitute you buy in the paint section. Devin, if you have any TSP substitute try smelling that and see if you think it smells like black pepper to you.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

They sell THC substitute in the paint aisle? Do the police never buy paint?!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> They sell THC substitute in the paint aisle? Do the police never buy paint?!
> 
> - Ocelot


That's legal here in California, however denatured alcohol is banned, shrug


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

This whole thread made me flashback to grammar school with a scratch and sniff workbook where you had a picture of something, say a pickle, then you scratched the pickle and some cancer causing chemicals would enter your nose and tell your brain what a pickle smelled like.

Then you would spend ten minutes having a conversation with your classmates that was pretty much like this thread.

They stopped doing that for some reason… that and red m & m's

I have green frog tape, btw, but it would mean getting up and walking out to the garage to sniff it.
Maybe later.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> This whole thread made me flashback to grammar school with a scratch and sniff workbook where you had a picture of something, say a pickle, then you scratched the pickle and some cancer causing chemicals would enter your nose and tell your brain what a pickle smelled like.
> 
> Then you would spend ten minutes having a conversation with your classmates that was pretty much like this thread.
> 
> ...


I had the same flashback when my wife found an old copy of the book "The Sweet Smells of Christmas" on ebay that had those little scratch and sniff circles of different holiday smells. My favorite was the cocoa.

Now the interesting thing about artificial smells and flavors is they can do a great job of replicating almost anything, EXCEPT banana. Jelly Belly "Juicy Pear" tastes just like a real pear. Artificial banana smell and flavor tastes and smells absolutely nothing like a real banana.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you know black walnuts with the case still on them (green) smells like lemons?

I will buy some Frog tape just to smell it


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Did you know black walnuts with the case still on them (green) smells like lemons?
> 
> I will buy some Frog tape just to smell it
> 
> - Peteybadboy


How do you know that it's not lemons that actually smell like black walnuts with the case still on them(green)?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

amazing 52 posts about frog tape smelling like pepper,only on lj's,ya gotta love it-lol.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> amazing 52 posts about frog tape smelling like pepper,only on lj s,ya gotta love it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm just shocked that it hasn't turned political….YET. Usually threads turn political here by post 20 or so.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I do have a question, did you guys get in to wood working so you would have an excuse to have those sniffables around


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a conspiracy by big scratch-n-sniff and the black pepper lobby.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I do have a question, did you guys get in to wood working so you would have an excuse to have those sniffables around
> 
> - Karda


Well, in Junior High School wood shop, we would go into the lacquer room and close all the Louvred windows to brush Deft onto our projects. The teacher would come in to make sure the windows were open but we would close them again when he left.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I just did something that smelled like roses…..
but that's probably for a different thread…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> amazing 52 posts about frog tape smelling like pepper,only on lj s,ya gotta love it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


aint that the truth !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just did something that smelled like roses…..
> but that s probably for a different thread…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


no it fits right in.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> you must get real crazy ;-/ - pottz


LOL.

Chemistry folks learn how to make everyday things go 'boom' in college. :-(0)
Find a chemistry geek that is card carrying member of Pyrotechnics Guild International (PGI), and the SKY is limit at what might happen at a party? 
The age old: 'Here hold my beer' takes on a whole new meaning after dark in my world. )



> Now the interesting thing about artificial smells and flavors is they can do a great job of replicating almost anything, EXCEPT banana. - SMP


Banana? Try sniffing some isoamyl acetate. It and blends using it are about as close as you can get to real banana. Just don't sniff too much, as NOISH danger level is 1000PPM. :-(0)

Getting back to wood working: isoamyl acetate is good solvent for dissolving nitro cellulose, and is used in lacquer products? LOL


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rumour Control has it that Hustler Magazine used to have a Scratch & Sniff page…...

Frog Tape…doesn't that come from France?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Rumour Control has it that Hustler Magazine used to have a Scratch & Sniff page…...
> 
> Frog Tape…doesn t that come from France?
> 
> - bandit571


I don't know…that sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

If frog tape smells like pepper, what does fish glue smell like?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> amazing 52 posts about frog tape smelling like pepper,only on lj s,ya gotta love it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Have you seen the Harvey table saw thread? It's like 200. I mean it's probably nice, but it's a cabinet saw.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

This thread has just about made me fall out of my chair twice now. Keep 'em coming ;D


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You're picking some winners for topics, that's certain!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> amazing 52 posts about frog tape smelling like pepper,only on lj s,ya gotta love it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


yeah gave up on that one a long time ago.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

*"This thread has just about made me fall out of my chair twice now. Keep 'em coming ;D

-Devin, SF, CA"*

Use some of that Frog Tape. That ought to keep you in your seat.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Haha, another one!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This thread has just about made me fall out of my chair twice now. Keep em coming ;D
> 
> - DevinT


looks like you opened pandoras box devin,who would have know the smell of tape was such a hot topic.

anyone sniff any sandpaper lately ?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Found this recipe for Chinese Salt and Frog Tape Chicken Wings:

3 pounds chicken wings
3 teaspoons salt
4 strips freshly peeled back Frog Tape
4 teaspoons sesame oil
5 cloves garlic chopped
4 green onions diced

Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
Combine salt and frog tape together in a bowl. Place chicken wings on a lightly oiled baking sheet. Sprinkle the wings with the salt and frog tape, then shake on the baking tray to cover completely.
Bake for 15 minutes then turn and bake for another 15-20 minutes until crispy and cooked through. We like our wings very crispy.
As soon as the wings are close to being done, heat the sesame oil in a skillet over medium heat then add the garlic and onions. 
Cook until the garlic has browned slightly.
Remove chicken wings from oven and place in a large bowl.
Toss the chicken wings with the garlic oil until completely coated.

rib stickin good


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Found this recipe for Chinese Salt and Frog Tape Chicken Wings:
> 
> 3 pounds chicken wings
> 3 teaspoons salt
> ...


*LMAO !*


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Wait, so in that recipe, am I supposed to grind the Frog tape before I mix it with the salt to sprinkle on the wings or am I supposed to sprinkle the salt on the Frog tape and then wrap the wings in the … no you said sprinkle.

So I'm thinking we take two forks and shred the Frog tape like you do with boiled chicken to make shredded chicken. OK, so I shred the Frog tape and mix in some salt and then sprinkle it on the wings.

I feel like this process could use more tools. Perhaps if I used a chisel to carve off a chunk of Frog tape and put a tooth pick in it to adorn the wings, making little party favors. Those would also make good olives in people's martini's. I'm just sayin'.

I had concerns about the turning after the 15 minutes, so I'm adding "bake on a silicone baking sheet" to the instructions. Seems like a sane thing to do. We don't want to make extra work for ourselves. After all, you might find that the initial 15 minute bake has released goodness into the air and compromised your fine motor skills, so we want to make the turning process as easy as possible.

I felt it could use a little more color (the tape I expect will brown in the process, releasing its goodness), and so I think I'm adding to the recipe some minced Frog tape for garnish. Make sure to use a ceramic kitchen knife that has either been coated in paste wax or use lots of acetone to make sure the Frog tape doesn't stick to the knife.

You're now ready to nom, if the cooking process hasn't made you yearning for a nap, that is. Hopefully you'll wake up in time to enjoy the tingling sensation you get from this easy to prepare snack. Once in a lifetime enjoyment. Guaranteed.*


or seek medical help before you die, so you can enjoy this treat over and over


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to make those wings. But, we are out of salt. Is there some type of tape or other adhesive product that I could use as a substitute for the salt?

Thanks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I want to make those wings. But, we are out of salt. Is there some type of tape or other adhesive product that I could use as a substitute for the salt?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - ChuckV


There are PLENTY of salty members here. I'm sure you know of a few.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

The gas I make has never been called noble!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I want to make those wings. But, we are out of salt. Is there some type of tape or other adhesive product that I could use as a substitute for the salt?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - ChuckV


sandpaper chuck,id say a 100 grit should be close enough.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I want to make those wings. But, we are out of salt. Is there some type of tape or other adhesive product that I could use as a substitute for the salt?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I would keep the sandpaper for my favorite southern specialty, shrimp and grits.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I want to make those wings. But, we are out of salt. Is there some type of tape or other adhesive product that I could use as a substitute for the salt?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


yeah id say a heavy 40 grit for that.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> The gas I make has never been called noble!
> 
> - 2Goober


LoL


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> I want to make those wings. But, we are out of salt. Is there some type of tape or other adhesive product that I could use as a substitute for the salt?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Good one!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

The interesting thing is that Frog Tape is the only masking tape I know of that comes in a plastic case to seal in that fresh peppery smell. Which makes me wonder, if the blue tape came in a plastic case, would it smell like pepper to Devin too?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Those little cases work well for my storage containers in the shop, and my small tile spacers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't have any frog tape but I checked my camouflage duct tape and noticed it has the distinct smell of burned gunpowder.

Have to check the rest of my supply and see if any others offer different scents.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don t have any frog tape but I checked my camouflage duct tape and noticed it has the distinct smell of burned gunpowder.
> 
> Have to check the rest of my supply and see if any others offer different scents.
> 
> ...


hmmmm…......... looks like a serious problem gunny.ive read that serial killers often use tape to restrain their victims.just sayin. ;-o


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm…"Froggy went a-courting, he did ride…Crambo!"

Tom & Jerry cartoon…..beware, lest he breaks another guitar string…..Ol'Tom lost a few whiskers…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hmmm…"Froggy went a-courting, he did ride…Crambo!"
> 
> Tom & Jerry cartoon…..beware, lest he breaks another guitar string…..Ol Tom lost a few whiskers…
> 
> - bandit571


Funny that you mention that. When my kids were little, I wanted them to watch Bugs Bunny, Tom & Jerry, etc but couldn't find them on TV anymore(this was before streaming). So i bought a few DVD of looney tunes and Tom and Jerry and friends. That episode was on one of the DVDs and my kids would crack up at that song by old Pecos and asked what was he saying lol.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Anybody have a good recipe for sweet & sour Peking duck tape?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow, ya all are so clever and funny.

I think know why they make Frog Tape adhesive with peppercorns….

It is for those specialist woodworkers who toss a pinch of salt into their rub joint glue-ups, then use pepper-flavored Frog Tape as a clamping mechanism, thus you have perfectly seasoned wood.

Ok, ok, give me a break, havent had that second cup of coffee yet!


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

are you sure you have had the first


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Devin, It could be pepper. Frog tape is supposed to swell at the seams when you paint to give you a crisp line.

An old bush fix for a leaky radiator was to put in a teaspoon of ground black pepper. It swells with the coolant and finds its way into any leaks


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

putty, I like that explanation. It is quite handy.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> are you sure you have had the first
> 
> - Karda


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd use maple sawdust instead of salt. It should caramelize nicely during the baking process.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I d use maple sawdust instead of salt. It should caramelize nicely during the baking process.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


I'm going to stick with MSG in my glue joints. It enhances the joint's umami and gives me a far more savory project in the end.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I d use maple sawdust instead of salt. It should caramelize nicely during the baking process.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning
> 
> ...


You will miss out on sales to people who can't tolerate MSG.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

As a female Devin, you shouldn't go out alone at night without carrying a pepper spray gun. Something like this:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> As a female Devin, you shouldn't go out alone at night without carrying a pepper spray gun. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good one.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> As a female Devin, you shouldn't go out alone at night without carrying a pepper spray gun. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure to replace the cartridge with the green asault (I mean pepper) tape.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Be sure to replace the cartridge with the green asault (I mean pepper) tape.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Absolutely! They come set to stun for obvious safety reasons.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I hope Kimber knows that their Pepper Blaster has some competition!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I hope Kimber knows that their Pepper Blaster has some competition!
> 
> - DevinT


With that and the Bug-a-salt rifle paired up, there is hardly any food you can't season:

https://www.bugasalt.com/


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Hah, that's cute!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hah, that s cute!
> 
> - DevinT


They surprisingly work pretty well and kind of fun. Great for flies at BBQs etc


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looks like we got some spam too put that salt and pepper on.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

"*I hope Kimber knows that their Pepper Blaster has some competition!

-Devin, SF, CA*"

Yeah, but can Pepper Blaster help me "Paint trim for a modern update", or "Transform my kitchen cabinets"?


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I can only imagine how much fun it is going to be to give my son a bug-a-salt when he's older and watch him guard the potato salad at the picnic while I'm at the bbq cooking the meat.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Man I want some frog legs. With course black pepper.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Must be too hot to be in the shop. Lot's of folks trying to out do each other in a thread about frog tape smelling like black pepper. Some funny stuff…. but ????.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Must be too hot to be in the shop. Lot s of folks trying to out do each other in a thread about frog tape smelling like black pepper. Some funny stuff…. but ????.
> 
> - Woodbum


but what ? cant have some fun with no purpose.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Must be too hot to be in the shop. Lot s of folks trying to out do each other in a thread about frog tape smelling like black pepper. Some funny stuff…. but ????.
> 
> - Woodbum


Nah, I work on computers all day long, but it's a slow week so I am waiting half the time.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

So I finally went out to the garage and took some time to smell the frog tape.
(You got to take time to enjoy the little things in life)

It didn't smell like black pepper to me, sorry.
It does have a distinctive odor, but it just smells like masking tape to me.

I almost posed the tape for a picture with fresh ground black peppercorns on the adhesive and the pepper grinder in the background just to proclaim that I could smell it.
But, that was even more work than just walking out to the garage to sniff a roll - so, yeah, that didn't happen.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

When frog tape is outlawed only outlaws with have frog tape!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> When frog tape is outlawed only outlaws with have frog tape!
> 
> - stevejack


ROFL


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I started writing a country song about a guy who falls in love with a girl in school and they grow up and she ends up painting houses. So far I only have a few parts written.

It starts out:
There was a girl across town
Who wrote me a letter
My dad said "son go and get'er"
She smelled of frog tape….
...And black pepper

And the chorus:
Cause when it comes to paintin'
I ain't nothin" but a shlepper
She smelled of frog tape….
.....and black pepper


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Standing ovation!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Standing ovation!
> 
> - DevinT


+1 thats hilarious !


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the song. I can't wait for the heart-wrenching final verse.

Maybe something like:
And now I'm left feelin' down
She found someone much better
I wish I coulda kept her
My tears smell of frog tape….
...And black pepper


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I love the song. I can t wait for the heart-wrenching final verse.
> 
> Maybe something like:
> And now I m left feelin down
> ...


Now, that is sad. Brought a tear to my eye, it did. Or maybe it was the pepper.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Sung to the tune of sad country song


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

(chorus 2)

Frog Pep-per!
Floatin' in the Bog, Dead-er!

'cause I ate the tape, now I'm in worse shape, ...
Frog Pep-per!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I love the song. I can t wait for the heart-wrenching final verse.
> 
> Maybe something like:
> And now I m left feelin down
> ...


I'm like a CNC machine
My heart is beating like a stepper
For the girl that broke it smelled like
Frooooog tape…<*steel guitar riff*> and blaaaaaaack pepper


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Play it backwards and you get everything back. Including the tape.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> I love the song. I can t wait for the heart-wrenching final verse.
> 
> Maybe something like:
> And now I m left feelin down
> ...


*much clapping ensued*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sounds like a band is forming,maybe (devin and the red hot pepper frogs) ?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

when i the disc coming out gota have that one


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i heard their goin old school vinyl ?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

As the saying goes, you learn something new every day. I just read about The Strange Case of the Peppered Tree Frog.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can't even listen to a Dr. Pepper ad, anymore…...have 3 frogs sitting around a pond…."Black" "Pep" "per"...

More like that "Bud" "Wize" "Er" ad….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> Can t even listen to a Dr. Pepper ad, anymore…...have 3 frogs sitting around a pond…."Black" "Pep" "per"...
> 
> More like that "Bud" "Wize" "Er" ad….
> 
> - bandit571


ROFL!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

And the final verse of the song, after the obligatory country song car crash:

And when the pastor gave the eulogy
It was the worst feelin' ever
I grabbed a shovel full of dirt
To send her off to the good shepherd 
As the soil hit the casket
It smelled of frog taaaaape…
<*sad guitar riff*>
And blaaaack pepper…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> And the final verse of the song, after the obligatory country song car crash:
> 
> And when the pastor gave the eulogy
> It was the worst feelin' ever
> ...


How about just one more verse? He wakes from an all-too-real dream about his dead lover and is certain that the air in the bedroom is scented with the ghostly smell of …


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Who ever sent the pink duct tape, thanks! Wife loves it. Never made it to the shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> I hope Kimber knows that their Pepper Blaster has some competition!
> 
> - DevinT


I use bear spray, lots more of it and more potent. Then again, I'm more likely to encounter an actual bear than a bad guy where I hang out. If I'm going somewhere a bad guy might be, I have a different kind of Kimber for such occasion.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Have you a K6S? I have been eyeing that one


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Nah, mine was designed 110 years ago.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Lemme guess, something from the fertile mind of Mr. Browning?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Somewhere around….1911?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Somewhere around….1911?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, time for some more pepper.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

And the sign is a fitting green. Brought to you by the Frog Pepper Council. They really know a thing or two about pepper spray, and the bears fear them.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah I was gonna say, if a grizzly bear attacks you, you spray the pepper spray on yourself so he has a well seasoned meal.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

LoL!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> OK, time for some more pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ran a ultra marathon once in California mountains. At about mile 20ish, there was a bench with a dedicated sign saying (don't remember name) was attacked and killed by a mountain lion here.

I cramped for the last 10 miles so I almost wished that it got me too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Yeah I was gonna say, if a grizzly bear attacks you, you spray the pepper spray on yourself so he has a well seasoned meal.
> 
> - SMP


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> OK, time for some more pepper.
> 
> Ran a ultra marathon once in California mountains. At about mile 20ish, there was a bench with a dedicated sign saying (don't remember name) was attacked and killed by a mountain lion here.
> 
> ...


If nothing else a mountain lion would have gotten your adrenaline up to help you get your run finished quicker. This video got my heart rate up just watching it. I can't imagine what his heart rate must have been doing.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Lemme guess, something from the fertile mind of Mr. Browning?
> 
> - splintergroup


From the mind yes, but from hands just a little north of the NY botanical garden.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> OK, time for some more pepper.
> 
> Ran a ultra marathon once in California mountains. At about mile 20ish, there was a bench with a dedicated sign saying (don't remember name) was attacked and killed by a mountain lion here.
> 
> ...


i saw that video on the news when it happened im sure he crapped his pants.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have only seen an actual mountain Lion once in person. I was going up to my favorite apple pie place up in the mountains. There was a recent snow so the ground and trees all had a nice blanket of snow. I was in my car driving and see this animal walking through the snow. I saw that it was a mountain Lion. Now I was in my car safe and sound on the road driving, but the way that thing moved and it's size still made me a bit nervous. I started having all these thoughts like what if my car breaks down etc. Seeing one in person that close you realize if it wants to eat you, it will. And there is no way to outrun it. I don't know what i would have done if i was the guy in the video.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

we have lots of mountain lions in the foothills around socal,sometimes they come down into the neighborhoods looking for food,dogs, cats or humans.they will stalk you,very scary if you encounter one alone.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> we have lots of mountain lions in the foothills around socal,sometimes they come down into the neighborhoods looking for food,dogs, cats or humans.they will stalk you,very scary if you encounter one alone.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah I see them on the news all the time, especially in LA. Some have numbers etc. But when you see one in person 50 feet away they are quite intimidating


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm telling ya' it's a conspiracy!

Big scratch-n-sniff and the black pepper lobby have their hooks in the forest service now too.

*You saw the proof!*

This is bigger than I even imagined.

;-D


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

*
can anyone please answer this question ?*


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> *
> can anyone please answer this question ?*
> 
> - pottz


Reminds me of the old Lucky Lager beer bottle caps


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> can anyone please answer this question ?*
> 
> - pottz


2 of your 5 a day?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> *
> can anyone please answer this question ?*
> 
> - pottz


That seems easy…










Or, maybe that's just what they want you to think!










How high up does it go??


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

https://www.frogtape.com/pdf/FrogTape_MultiSurface_MSDS.pdf

Maybe we could actually find out why it smells like pepper.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

devin when i sniffed the tape i never really looked at it closely,but with further examination i now see why.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> devin when i sniffed the tape i never really looked at it closely,but with further examination i now see why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hilarious!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a friend from a different site who asked me about woodworking sites. I warned her that we are mostly wackaloons over here, but are knowledgeable and helpful. She hasn't got back to me, yet. Smart as a whip, she'll give everyone a run for their money. This thread would be right up her alley, as she has a really good sense of humor.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have a friend from a different site who asked me about woodworking sites. I warned her that we are mostly wackaloons over here, but are knowledgeable and helpful. She hasn t got back to me, yet. Smart as a whip, she ll give everyone a run for their money. This thread would be right up her alley, as she has a really good sense of humor.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


wackaloons dk…..........ill take pride in that. ;-) hey ive been called a lot of things,most i cant repeat here,but thats a new one.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> This thread would be right up her *alley*, as she has a really good sense of humor.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


What a coincidence! Frog tape was originally invented to help paint the straight stripes needed in a bowling alley.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

As an avid bowler, I can tell you the stripes on the lanes help me bowl straighter. Thank goodness for the invention of Frog Tape! I also use it to create racing stripes on my ball to make it roll faster.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> devin when i sniffed the tape i never really looked at it closely,but with further examination i now see why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I dont sniff the Tape, I only smoke the Sensemilla!

Truthfully, I dont puff anymore, I value what few brain cells I have left. Always double-plus-good if one can toss a Beastie Boys quote into the ensalada de divertida.


----------

